# Voicemail indicator malfunction, iPhone 3G



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

anyone else have this issue: From day one I have have the voicemail indicator showing me a message is there (but a number in the red circle is absent).

I don't have voicemail on my service, so it should never be lit up.

A call to tech support wouldn't get rid of it, so does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Try this: log into your voicemail account online at rogers.com/vvm
See if you have an outstanding message kicking around in there. 

If that doesn't fix the problem, call Rogers and ask that they reset your voicemail account. That did the trick for me.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Any chance you're using an older sim card and not the one that came with the phone? This can cause a false voicemail indicator that keeps coming back every time you turn the phone off. 

If you are call Rogers, have them activate the newer sim and you should be fine.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Any chance you're using an older sim card and not the one that came with the phone? This can cause a false voicemail indicator that keeps coming back every time you turn the phone off.
> 
> If you are call Rogers, have them activate the newer sim and you should be fine.


It's possible...and I had been told the same before. But it's worth noting that I'm using a five-year old sim card in my iPhone and the VM has been working great ever since Rogers reset it.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Any chance you're using an older sim card and not the one that came with the phone? This can cause a false voicemail indicator that keeps coming back every time you turn the phone off.
> 
> If you are call Rogers, have them activate the newer sim and you should be fine.


Actually, yes, I was using the sim from my Razor (which the iPhone replaced). I didn't get a new sim with my phone, should I call Rogers and ask them to send me one?


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

(( p g )) said:


> Try this: log into your voicemail account online at rogers.com/vvm
> See if you have an outstanding message kicking around in there.
> 
> If that doesn't fix the problem, call Rogers and ask that they reset your voicemail account. That did the trick for me.


I don't have the voicemail service on this account, so none of the tips gave would apply.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Ah! I see that now. 

Idle speculation here, but if your phone mistakenly thinks you have a voicemail account, you could look into "reset network settings." 

Details.

Note: If you do this, you will have to re-add any wifi passwords that were previously saved on the phone. Not a big deal, but worth mentioning.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

My thoughts come from having the exact experience when I got my iPhone. Always indicated a voicemail, no number just the red dot, no matter what I did. I would check voicemail and verify nothing was there and it would go away... but it came back every time I reset the phone.

Called Rogers, they verified that I had a "3000 series" SIM from my old phone and needed to use the "4000 series" send with the iPhone. Might be a different issue you are experiencing obviously... just sounds identical to what I had.


----------

